

Show HN: How good is your memory? - thiodor
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/simon-says-game/id869789983?ls=1&mt=8

======
pbhjpbhj
"Simon Says" (and probably "Simon" too) is a live registered trademark in US
and UK in relevant classification fields; expect trouble!

